# HG one 2014



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

After checking the HG one website after work for weeks with no luck, I decided to get up early one morning and managed to bag

one with the mazzer ti burrs, I had decided on the BB burrs but with no stock the ti ones It was.

Ordered on a Tue's morning and delivered on Friday morning with the express shipping.









I've run about 2-3 pounds of coffee through It, and got to try some shots over the weekend, which weren't to shabby at all.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Cool !!!! Congrats , great paring there grinder and machine


----------



## jcheung (Mar 11, 2014)

That does look stunning!

What's the difference between the Ti and BB burrs?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

About 75 revolutions per 15 gms!


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

jcheung said:


> That does look stunning!
> 
> What's the difference between the Ti and BB burrs?


The BB are bead blasted, and the ti are coated in titanium.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> About 75 revolutions per 15 gms!


I've been dosing 15.8 and getting about 50 revolutions, the beans are quite dark and soft.

I've run some beans from GS11 (Graham), which are lighter and quite hard which requires a bit more effort, and more revolutions.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I had a it burr set and believe me, when they were not run in they took 150 revolutions for 15 gms. Once seasoned, this dropped to 80 or so


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Definitely got the ti mazzer burrs, and was doing about 50 revolutions over the weekend.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

That looks awesome Pete. I bet you are chuffed to bits - must be time for another Essex mini meet, I'd love to see the beast in action!


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Looking good. I like the design changes, those guys really know how to make something look good


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Definitely a case of less is more - looks great.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Congrats Pete. Fantastic Grinder:good:

Are you selling the Macap?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Look fantastic, beautifully simple!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Looks great. Still hoping to pick one up this year. Really interested to here how the stepped adjustmt works out. Any issues with feeling you need to be in between steps. Can't see it being an issue with the pitch of the thread but would be good to have this confirmed.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Having spoken the pete (DRUDE) he recons the increments represent a second on the pour, so actually quite useful for dialling in! congrats on your setup, bet you are chuffed, I recomend that you bolt the grinder down if you can, as it then makes any shade of roasting a breeze to grind, also try to keep the pace even as it improves the consistency.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Having spoken the pete (DRUDE) he recons the increments represent a second on the pour, so actually quite useful for dialling in! congrats on your setup, bet you are chuffed, I recomend that you bolt the grinder down if you can, as it then makes any shade of roasting a breeze to grind, also try to keep the pace even as it improves the consistency.


Thanks. Useful info. I guessed they wouldn't have done it if it was a step backwards. Looks like a well thought out product.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

The change to stepped might also help to solve the problem of jamming the grinder if you don't tighten the adjustment knob properly


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Mine's the old model, which is precise enough to adjust by a second of pouring. Will be interested to hear how the new one is though, as precise repeatability would be a nice feature


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i thought yours is the latest variant?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

just noticed the latest latest 2014 model ! will be great if they do a motorised version of this.....


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> just noticed the latest latest 2014 model ! will be great if they do a motorised version of this.....


Yeah, this was the post about the steps http://hg-one.com/prototype-d-jennifer/ . Hence the question about adjustment between steps being fine enough. Hope so cos it looks great. Like the new laser etchings.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i still really like the stepless adjustment of mine and as previously stated as long as the locking nut is tight it is very very accurate


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> i thought yours is the latest variant?


Mine must have been one of the very last old models as it's only a couple of months old


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for your comments guys,

This is a top quality bit of kit, really happy with It, I've not had to much time to mess around with It yet, but starting from the recommended hg one

setting I got a gusher. so I rotated the burr tighter by 180 degree's, this was more like It but too tight as the puck was very wet.

Backing off a notch at a time the pours got better, and back to the normal dry puck.

I tried some different beans, but these needed the grind to go finer.

I'll have more of a mess about at the weekend, but I'm sure the steps are small enough.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

GS11 said:


> Congrats Pete. Fantastic Grinder:good:
> 
> Are you selling the Macap?


Not sure whether to keep or sell the Macap yet.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Daren said:


> That looks awesome Pete. I bet you are chuffed to bits - must be time for another Essex mini meet, I'd love to see the beast in action!


We'll have to sort out something soon.


----------



## aFiercePancake (Dec 8, 2013)

iroko said:


> starting from the recommended hg one setting I got a gusher


Congratulations on the HG one!

Remember to distribute the grinds if you are not already doing so. I was not used to mixing them up and had several disappointing shots. A stir or two with a small whisk makes everything fine.

What you will find nicest about the HG one will be how mess-free and easy it is to use. After you establish your routine, it becomes significantly easier to consistently grind with excellent results.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Looks like there's quite a few HG one owners on here now


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

I love how the hg one looks and feels in person the latest version isn't about to change how I feel either, congrats man


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Swapped over to the vst basket for the weekend, which was probably a mistake because my settings for the stock basket were no good.

I had to tighten the grind a lot and I still need to tighten further, also getting lots of dead spots on the pours.

With the grind being tighter I'm up to about 65 revs on 14g

I think I'll go back to the stock baskets till I've got used to the grinder.

I'm really loving the HG one, not half as faf as I thought It would be turning that handle, It's all done a lot quicker than I imagined.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

iroko said:


> I'm really loving the HG one, not half as faf as I thought It would be turning that handle, It's all done a lot quicker than I imagined.


The only ones that I find difficult are light roasts where it can get really difficult to grind without stalling. I'm so tempted to get the TiN burrs because of this


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Agree with GB - find light roasts a pain. The solution would be to bolt the HG to a work surface.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Can the HG One be used for coarser brews or is it only designed for espresso?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't think so - never tried it on mine - used separate grinder for coarse.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I've being meaning to give it a good try at brewed. The problem with the old model is that it's a pain to make a major adjustment in the grind and back due to the lack of markings, I'd imagine the 2014 model is a lot easier


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

charris said:


> Can the HG One be used for coarser brews or is it only designed for espresso?


From the hg one site, report for pour over. http://hg-one.com/ninety-plus-coffee/


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I'd be interested to know how far you'd have to change the settings to use it for brewed. I marked mine with the silicone dot rather than the marker strip so jumping around would be a lot more fiddly than with the new model.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Interesting, but user isn't shifting back and forth from coarse to espresso.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

drude said:


> I'd be interested to know how far you'd have to change the settings to use it for brewed. I marked mine with the silicone dot rather than the marker strip so jumping around would be a lot more fiddly than with the new model.


My thoughts too Drude. Figure you would need to move the adjustment ring a hell of a long way to set the grind for pour over grind.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

When I picked mine up initially, Coffeechap had it at about 2 full revolutions for a French Press


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

drude said:


> I'd be interested to know how far you'd have to change the settings to use it for brewed. I marked mine with the silicone dot rather than the marker strip so jumping around would be a lot more fiddly than with the new model.


I've no idea, I'm only using for espresso.


----------

